# will fly to japan, do malaysian need visa



## stuexpat

hello,

I am Malaysian and will fly to japan for 4-5 days to make a presentation in a conference. I understand that Malaysian need to have a visa to enter the country. Does anyone in this forum know, can you share what to do:ranger:


----------



## Estee

*Malaysians need visas but not mandatory*



stuexpat said:


> hello,
> 
> I am Malaysian and will fly to japan for 4-5 days to make a presentation in a conference. I understand that Malaysian need to have a visa to enter the country. Does anyone in this forum know, can you share what to do:ranger:


I am Malaysian who just went to Osaka, Japan (aug 12-15, 2010) with my family without visa. Malaysians can enter Japan without visa, but you will be taken to a room to have your passport stamped for entry to Japan. The immigration will ask you for visa, but you still can enter Japan. 
I live in Changchun China, but there's no Japanese embassy. So to apply, one must go personally to Beijing/Shanghai/Dalian/Shenyang - I just can't do, so I jsut flew into Japan without visa from Manila!


----------



## hankeymeal

Must apply visa from Japan Embassy at KL.


----------



## hlchoo

Estee said:


> I am Malaysian who just went to Osaka, Japan (aug 12-15, 2010) with my family without visa. Malaysians can enter Japan without visa, but you will be taken to a room to have your passport stamped for entry to Japan. The immigration will ask you for visa, but you still can enter Japan.
> I live in Changchun China, but there's no Japanese embassy. So to apply, one must go personally to Beijing/Shanghai/Dalian/Shenyang - I just can't do, so I jsut flew into Japan without visa from Manila!


Hi Estee I hope you are still checking this forum. I am staying in China with my sisters using the tourist visa. Because of the visa, I am not allowed to apply for Japanese visa in China. I plan to visit Tokyo in Jan 2011 (flying from Guangzhou to Narita) before travelling back to Malaysia. Can you please tell me what documents you have with you or what do I need to make sure I can enter without problems? Will I have problems boarding the plane in China too?

Thanks.


----------

